# Please help save my fish!



## johnmoss (Jul 24, 2007)

:help: 

I got a big problemo......

I had a 30 gallon tank for about a year no issues..

Just bought a 55 gallon tank.......after cycling I stocked......a week later the tank broke..........

Bought a new 55 gallon and tried to get it up an running (without cycle due to number of fish)

That tank crashed about 10 days ago (high amonia etc)

I moved my fish into the 30 gallon to cycle out my 55 gallon......I am about a week plus into the cycle (left 3 fish in to help cycle) Water is fine except super high amonia count.

Now my 30 gallon has crashed...(it is obviously way overstocked) lost two.wait three fish in last 24 hours.

everything in that tank is off the charts......amonia, nitrites, nitrates etc....

I would like to save as many fish as possible.....any suggestions?


I am planning on moving some fish back into the 55 gallon tank just to de stress the smaller one :withstup:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

start doing daily water changes( 25 %) and get some Ammolock into the water or if you can get it use Prime. That will protect the fish from ammonia and nitrite poisoning. A little aquarium salt too will help the fish with the nitrite poisoning but water changes are also a necessity.
Looks like you need to do this treatment for both tanks to protect the fish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Prime is made by Seachem if you were wondering.


----------



## PKChino (Aug 13, 2007)

Have you considered bio-spira? I am also cycling my tank now and a LFS suggested bio-spira, I later found out that many people have positive result using it speed up the cycle process. I am no expert but IMHO it should at least get you a headstart on the bacteria culture as you gradually move your fish from your 30g back to the 55g...good luck!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Biospira, stability, or tank filter media from an established tank


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Well with the fish, unless the tapwater is deadly put some fish in your bathtub and other in various large bowls and stuff until you can put them back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

bath tub...lol i thought that was for pet allagators.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I would not put the fish in the bathtub unless i knew it does not contain any soap , cleanser or oil residue.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

mousey said:


> I would not put the fish in the bathtub unless i knew it does not contain any soap , cleanser or oil residue.


i agree, soap can be harmful to your fish in large quantities. so be careful if you do use the bathtub!!


----------

